# Punch Down Tools



## MDShunk

66 and 110 for most things. Your pic is a 110 block. 

I have a Bix blade (like little scissors thing) for the Northern Telecom stuff, and a Krone blade for I don't know what. Simplex, maybe.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

The picture appears to be a Krone panel. I am unfamiliar with Bix.

A 110 punch down lug is shorter and wider than the one that is pictured.

This is a 110 block , front and rear view...









A 66 block is the easiest to ID. It has a steel lug with a slot...


----------



## Phoneguywayne

That's bix, you will need a Bix tool


----------



## Somewhere_401

Phoneguywayne said:


> That's bix, you will need a Bix tool



-- Second that.

It is definitely BIX. Remember most Bell / Notrel systems use BIX. 

You can get a multi blade tool, the better ones are from Fluke or similar. I have both a cheap 10.00 bix only punchdown and a 90 Fluke 66/110/BIX that works so much better than the cheap one.

If you have a Graybar near you, you should be able to get that no problem.


----------



## JW Splicer

Buy the fluke blade kit, it's got a krone, bix, 66, 110, and the 3M system D or whatever it is. All ever sharp too!


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Somewhere_401 said:


> --
> Remember most Bell / Notrel systems use BIX.
> 
> quote]
> 
> 
> How is it that I worked for Southwestern Bell/SBC/AT&T for 32 years and never heard of Bix?
> 
> Must be regional thing!


----------



## RFguy

> How is it that I worked for Southwestern Bell/SBC/AT&T for 32 years and never heard of Bix?
> 
> Must be regional thing!


They are popular here in Canada eh.


----------



## Somewhere_401

Ty Wrapp said:


> Somewhere_401 said:
> 
> 
> 
> --
> Remember most Bell / Notrel systems use BIX.
> 
> quote]
> 
> 
> How is it that I worked for Southwestern Bell/SBC/AT&T for 32 years and never heard of Bix?
> 
> Must be regional thing!
> 
> 
> 
> --
> 
> The key was in his location he placed Manitoba Canada. Therefore Nortel country....
> 
> Yes, Bix was very popular here, a few places sell the Krone blocks, but I have not come across any in use, 99% it is Bix, 1 % either 66 or 110 block.
> 
> My fluke kit only contained the 3 bits, not 4. I have not had the pleasure of working on Krone, so I don't know it very well. I have bought some blocks to tinker with, but basically looked at it, and well, back in the parts bin it went.
Click to expand...


----------



## danhasenauer

The Harris/Dracon D814 tool is probably the best one out there, hands down. They are rated for 1,000,000 cycles, minimum. Mine is probably over 30 years old and still going. They are now sold as the Fluke D814.

-Dan


----------



## jeffmoss26

Good ole' Bix. Almost never see it in the US...but everywhere in Canada!


----------



## Dace

I carry a 66 blade, 110 blade and a bix blade in my tool bag. I've seen closets with all three type.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Dace said:


> I carry a 66 blade, 110 blade and a bix blade in my tool bag. I've seen closets with all three type.


I worked south of you (CT, NY, NJ) and a 66 and 110 were almost all I ever needed or used.


----------



## Dace

I work mostly in Boston and North of the city. Some of the old buildings I've been in have years of past technology still working.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

MechanicalDVR said:


> I worked south of you (CT, NY, NJ) and a 66 and 110 were almost all I ever needed or used.


Same here! Although when working on the Kansas University campus everything was Krone, and there was always a tool hanging nearby.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Dace said:


> I work mostly in Boston and North of the city. Some of the old buildings I've been in have years of past technology still working.


Speaking of old technology,you deffinatly want the proper tool when you come across this...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ty Wrapp said:


> Same here! Although when working on the Kansas University campus everything was Krone, and there was always a tool hanging nearby.


I looked in my bag this morning and realized the blades for the 66 and 110 are the only types I have held on too.


----------



## Dace

What the hell is that!? Lol


----------



## wcord

Dace said:


> What the hell is that!? Lol


old 60s to 70s technology lol

wire wrap


----------



## splatz

Wire wrap is current technology for telephone CO switches. At least afik.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

splatz said:


> Wire wrap is current technology for telephone CO switches. At least afik.


That is correct! There are some wire wrap terminals out in the field that require cross connecting.


----------



## Wiresmith

anybody no if the fluke d914s is as good as d814


----------



## splatz

hd13 said:


> anybody no if the fluke d914s is as good as d814


Same at punching wires as far as I can tell, but I am more fussy about the blade than the handle.


----------



## Tactical Sparky

I bought the 914 but the "new" blade was worthless. Had to buy a new one from paladin.


----------



## Byte

This job could use a good punch down tool:


----------



## LGLS

Byte said:


> This job could use a good punch down tool:


The problem here is there aren't enough red patchcords. Waaaaay too much blue, this is very telling. The IT guy is probably suffering from depression, quite possibly suicidal.


----------



## ChrisHakkaraine

It is used for inserting wire into insulation-displacement connectors on punch down blocks, patch panels, keystone modules, and surface mount boxes (also known as biscuit jacks).


----------



## Wiresmith

so would you guy's recommend the Greenlee(Paladin) 3579 SurePunch with 110 and 66 blade, over the flukes and everything else? thank's


----------



## MechanicalDVR

hd13 said:


> so would you guy's recommend the Greenlee(Paladin) 3579 SurePunch with 110 and 66 blade, over the flukes and everything else? thank's


I've always used Paladin with good results.


----------



## splatz

hd13 said:


> so would you guy's recommend the Greenlee(Paladin) 3579 SurePunch with 110 and 66 blade, over the flukes and everything else? thank's


They are both fine, but the blades sold with the Fluke are a little better. 

I'd actually buy Harris off eBay if I was buying now.


----------



## LARMGUY

Ty Wrapp said:


> Speaking of old technology,you deffinatly want the proper tool when you come across this...


I gots lectric, battery, and one that's a trigger squeeze wire wrap pistols!


----------



## ChrisHakkaraine

mwconstruction said:


> Just wondering how many different style of blades there are? WHat style do I need for a block like this?


personally, i think box tool will help. bix tool is what you need. like what most people on thread are saying...  goodluck on that one anyway.


----------

